# Teacher forced from job by husband's affair



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Belfast teacher claims she was forced from job by headmaster husband having affair with colleague - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk



> Belfast teacher claims she was forced from job by headmaster husband having affair with colleague


Wonder how many times this happens?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You mean cheating in a professional setting?

Probably pretty often


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

that_girl said:


> You mean cheating in a professional setting?
> 
> Probably pretty often


Yes, that's more than likely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Why are these articles written in such a convoluted way?


----------



## Voltaire (Feb 5, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> Why are these articles written in such a convoluted way?


Because it's sub-judice - the tribunal case is still going on


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Voltaire said:


> Because it's sub-judice - the tribunal case is still going on


UK papers are usually very circumspect when covering legal cases.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

